# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Lutje (Duaa) për nënën time të dashur.

## Selma*

...O Allah! O Madhështor dhe i Lartësuar në Fisnikëri! O i Gjallë i Përhershëm dhe Majtësi i çdo gjëje! Të lutem me emrin Tënd më Madhështor (me emrin Allah), që nëse të bëhet lujte me të Ti i përgjigjesh asaj. 

Të luten Ty o Allah që tia shtosh nënës sime begatitë, furnizimin, dhe mëshirën Tënde ndaj saj. 

O Allah jepi nënës sime shëndet të plotë, që të ketë një jetë të rehatshme, dhe kaploje atë me mëshirën Tënde të gjërë aq sa të mos e dëmtojnë atë gjynahet. 

O Allah largoje nga ajo çdo tmerr dhe llahtari, dhe vetëm xhen-neti të jetë vendi i saj, e gjitha kjo nëpërmjet mëshirës Tënde o Më i Mëshirëshmi i të mëshirëshmëve. 

O Allah mos lë ndonjë gjynah të saj veçse Ti tia kesh falur atë, dhe asnjë vështirësi veçse tia kesh larguar, dhe asnjë nevojë nga nevojat e dunjasë (jetës së kësaj bote) veçse tia kesh plotësuar ato me ato që Ti të ishe i kënaqur me të (nënën). 

O Allah, të lutem që nëna ime të mos ketë nevojë tek askush tjetër veçse tek Ti, dhe lumturoje atë o Zot, dhe bëje që të jetë e lumtur me atë çfarë ka shpresuar tek unë! 

O Allah, mbushe kohën e saj me përmendjen Tënde, dhe jepi asaj devotshmëri ndaj Teje! 

O Allah, të lutem vendose atë në garancinë dhe sigurinë Tënde, dhe në mirësinë Tënde, o Zot! 

O Allah, jepi asaj një jetë të mirë, dhe furnizim të bollshëm, dhe puna e saj të jetë fisnike! 

O Allah, bëja të mundur asaj që të hyj në xhen-net, dhe mundësoja asaj çdo gjë që të afron drejt tij (xhen-netit), qoftë ajo fjalë apo vepër; dhe larg qoftë nga ajo xhehen-nemi (zjarri) dhe çdo gjë që e shpie atë drejt tij, qoftë ajo vepër apo fjalë! 

O Allah, bëje atë nga ato (gra) që të përmendin Ty shumë, nga ato që të falenderojnë Ty përherë, nga ato që të binden Ty plotësisht, nga ato që kthehen tek Ti të penduara, të nënshtruara ndaj Teje, O Zot! 

O Allah, shtoja furnizimin edhe më shumë në pleqërinë e saj! 

O Allah, falja asaj të gjitha mëkatet që ajo ka bërë në të shkuarën, dhe mbroje atë që të mos bëj gjynahe në jetën që i ka mbetur. Mundësoja asaj që të bëj vepra të mira o Zot, që Ti të kënaqesh me të, dhe vendshperblimi i saj të jete xhen-neti! 

O Allah, pranoje pendimin e saj, dhe përgjigjëju lutjes së saj, të lutem o Zot! 

O Allah, kërkoj mbrojtje tek Ti, që të mos e lësh nënën time të përjetoj një pleqëri të tmerrshme (ku ti humb kujtesa dhe llogjika për shkak të moshës)! 

O Allah, le të jenë më të mirat vepra fundi i jetës së saj! 


Amin o Zot. 


O Allah, ma mundëso mua që të jem e dëgjueshëme ndaj saj, që ajo të kënaqet me mua, dhe rrjedhimisht e edhe Ti të kënaqesh me mua! 

O Allah, më ndihmo që të jem e mirësjellshëme me të, sidomos në pleqërinë e saj! 

O Allah, të lutem bëje atë të kënaqur me mua! 

O Allah mos ia merr shpirtin asaj veçse ajo të jetë e kënaqur me mua, me kënaqësi të plotë o Zot! 

O Allah, ma mundëso mua që ti shërbej asaj ashtu sikurse e meriton ajo, o Zot i Madh! 

O Allah, më bëj të dëgjueshme dhe të bindur ndaj saj! 

O Allah, ma mundëso që nëna ime të jetë e kënaqur me mua, dhe më ruaj nga këqsjellja me të! 

O Allah, ma mundëso që nëna ime të jetë e kënaqur me mua, dhe më ruaj nga këqsjellja me të! 

O Allah, ma mundëso që nëna ime të jetë e kënaqur me mua, dhe më ruaj nga këqsjellja me të!


Amin o Zot, amin o Zot, amin o Zot!

----------

